# General > General Chat >  Season 3 Dual Survival?

## letslearntogether47

Anybody know if Cody and Dave are filming?

----------


## Aurelius95

The first two seasons started in June, so they may not have begun filming yet, even if they are doing a third season.  That's one show I have enjoyed watching.

----------


## RangerXanatos

I have heard through the grapevine from one of Cody's friends, that Cody is trying to get out of it.  He thinks he might have to do a season 3 with Dave unless the sponsers will let someone else take his place.  He is not happy working with Dave...  Just what I have heard, from someone I'd trust.

----------


## Old GI

We liked it.  I hope it continues even if not with current cast

----------


## letslearntogether47

> I have heard through the grapevine from one of Cody's friends, that Cody is trying to get out of it.  He thinks he might have to do a season 3 with Dave unless the sponsers will let someone else take his place.  He is not happy working with Dave...  Just what I have heard, from someone I'd trust.


There seemed to be some stress between them in the Maine episode where Cody kept banging on the vehicle making noise.
I enjoy the show not only for the survival tips,but the humor as well.

----------


## Rick

I really didn't like the cut and cauterize show Dave did. I think that's about the dumbest thing I've seen anyone do on any show. That actually surpassed squeezing water out of poo. Now, if he had squeezed water out of poo on a fresh cut THEN cauterized it ... well, okay.

----------


## southard

what! who dont love a nice poo-shake? Personally I like bison flavored:*)

----------


## hunter63

You say I gotta squeese poo for water.....?
Yeah, or your gonna die.....
AMF, been a slice.......

----------


## Rick

Perhaps they could hook Bear up with Dave and have Cody pick up the pieces when Dave gets finished with him. Now THAT I'd pay to watch. If Dave could cauterize Bear's lips...........

----------


## letslearntogether47

I'd love to see Cody and Dave get in a brawl.lol
Cody looks ripped,but Dave has to know some military moves.

----------


## Rick

Dave could out run him. Cody doesn't wear shoes so fleein' or chasin' he'll be at a disadvantage.

----------


## Sarge47

> Perhaps they could hook Bear up with Dave and have Cody pick up the pieces when Dave gets finished with him. Now THAT I'd pay to watch. If Dave could cauterize Bear's lips...........


Yep, thinkin' the same thing.  Those two guys are both wild enough that the show would be interesting.   :Creepy:   Give Cody his own show!     :Whistling:

----------


## SemperFi

Cody is more adaptable , given his roots in the desert , he see's better advantages in the elements of which he doesnt reside and finds living off the land as a real life choice , Dave doesnt he sees his cell phone and tvs

----------


## socom2173

These two's survival antics should be watched for amusement value. Cody insists on going barefoot into any situation at times adding to the burden. And that cauterizing episode WTH?..Pure BS. That confirmed it for me, this guy REALY DOES think he's RAMBO.
 :6:

----------


## peter

I luv watching that show. But it reminds me of that movie Dumb and Dumber. One of them walks around barefoot with a knife hanging around his neck, and the other cuts and sets himself on fire. Now thats what i call great TV.

----------


## Rick

And that's just the commercials!!!

----------


## Rick

You know in one episode Bear gave himself an enema on a raft in the ocean. It would have been just my luck for a baby Portuguese  Man of War or a baby electric eel to have gotten in the jar. I've been stung in a lot of places but I can honestly say, with no reservations whatsoever, I've never been stung there. About the only thing Bear could do to top that would be take out his own appendix using a sharpened clam shell and a Surgeonfish. (Get it? surgery? Surgeonfish? Man! I slay myself)

----------


## SemperFi

lmao Rick! Now that would have been something , or maybe he couldve cleansed the water and Dave could've told us how having it up inside Bear is a potable water solution , all we have to do cauterize it to keep the water in and then cut it open when we're thirsty , all the while Codys going "you guys are sick " im gonna jump into the ocean and walk over the treacherous reef barefooted and go find some water on the island over there, beside Les is over there filming how he has subsided on half eaten coconuts by the prurple braided bublebee , very ferocious bees!

----------


## peter

The only problem with those survival shows, is that the general public think we free climb down waterfalls, eat all sorts of sh*t, stick a hose up our arse to have a drink, go into the bush with 1 match, run around bare foot, and set ourselfs on fire. In other words they are making us look like complete idiot's. In Australia we had a show called Bush Tucker Man it was a great show about survival with out all the stupid sh*t, Ray Mears {i think that is his name} makes a good show as well. It is just a shame that the nut jobs are the ones that end up in the public eye more often than not.

----------


## paracordist

Dave is active in twitter. Most recent stuff is about his new YouTube channel. Nothing on dual.

----------


## SemperFi

well the problem with TV is that the average attention span is that of an 8 year old , so you have to have the rediculous thrown in there or the nielsen ratings will say the show sucks and it wont make it , it has to be able to compete with 2 1/2 men (minus the can laughter ,which is your key to laugh by the way) . Les Stroud was one of the best , he took his own camera out filmed himself not much to film sitting in an old shed with no food , but thats what you got!

----------


## peter

I don't want to dump on Les. He did that show the hard way, thats for sure. I just think that it sort of, in a around about way, gave people the idea to go into the bush with **** all in the way of gear. On the other hand if he took heaps of gear with him, it would of been a camping show. I guess you can't have a car crash show, without a car crash. I can't blame Les for making it real. I would like to retract my 1 match comment. I just wish people didn't see the show, then copy it.

----------


## socom2173

Poor Les, I always felt sorry for him when I watched. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzwKn...eature=related

----------


## SemperFi

wowo it just occurred to me , why cant we get Les, Cody,Dave, Bear and survivor guy and his wife and any number of others who've had shows , on the cbs show survivor? this would be great , bring back ozzy , coach and russel , and all those hotties that look great in a bikini and then lets have a great season , I predict they will all secretly plot agaisnt Dave and possible kill him in the night!

----------


## peter

They wouldn't have to kill him. Just give him something sharp, some black powder, and a ferro rod.

----------


## shelltech83

I think dave has more diversity as he was in the army, worked in Florida swamps, and is eastern wood land. I live in the same area as cody and there is nothing like it, but other desert biome, I dont think the skills carry over anywhere else. (cody is still boss, I'm not trying to insult him.)

----------


## SemperFi

I personally wouldnt mind a show dedicated to Cody by himself , but not in just any survival situation , theres plenty of arid locations around the world , why not send him to these places and just show his skills , possibly take an unskilled traveler with him on each episode (a different person each show) !

----------


## Rick

Hands down the best outdoor survivor is Chuck Norris. Why, he don't need no stinkin' Katana. He can beat a bear with his powerful look. And don't let the blood fool you. It was the bears! By the way, he turned 412 this week.

----------


## Sarge47

Don't know how true this is:    http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2...28discovery01/  :Creepy:

----------


## Skinner

It Has Been Confirmed the Are Comming Back 
This is Dave's Facebook Page 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dave-C...38819896197560

----------


## hunter63

Chuck HAS to get rid of the lady.....she's just plain trouble....every week, it ALWAYS something.

----------


## Wildthang

My favorite survival show is Hillbilly hand fishin. If you know how to noodle, and you live near a creek or river, you can always eat deep fried catfish.............yuuuuuuuumm!

----------


## Torch

> I have heard through the grapevine from one of Cody's friends, that* Cody is trying to get out of it.* * He thinks he might have to do a season 3 with Dave unless the sponsers will let someone else take his place.*  *He is not happy working with Dave...*  Just what I have heard, from someone I'd trust.


I call BS.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> I call BS.


Ok...  Nothing else to add to that?

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, nice first post.

----------


## Rick

Sad..(shaking head)....simply sad.

----------


## Sparky93

Troll!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I call SB!

----------


## hunter63

LOL, So what the heck was that all about?

"I call BS"????

That's kinda like getting flipped off at a stop light....

----------


## letslearntogether47

> LOL, So what the heck was that all about?
> 
> "I call BS"????
> 
> That's kinda like getting flipped off at a stop light....


Maybe that was Dave C. posting.lol

----------


## crashdive123

I'm just amused that somebody was so bored that they took the time to register and post that.  I guess the X-Box is in for repairs.

----------


## Lucas

Season 3 is going to happen with out Dave , someone else is to take his place

----------


## Torch

> Ok...  Nothing else to add to that?


Cody and Dave were friends way before DS so I knew that was simply not the case.

----------


## Torch

> Troll!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No I just forgot about this forum for a bit.

----------


## Torch

> I call SB!


Hey man I know I am low man on the totem pole but come on cool your jets.

----------


## Torch

> I'm just amused that somebody was so bored that they took the time to register and post that.  I guess the X-Box is in for repairs.




Not bored but somebody had to set the record straight and it turns out I am right about it being BS. As far as XBOX goes those games on there are too complicated for me. lol

----------


## Torch

> Season 3 is going to happen with out Dave , someone else is to take his place


That is a real bummer to. I thought he and Cody had the right chemistry together. I think poor Dave was tired of being slandered about the confusion of his service to this great country.

----------


## Rick

You might share why you have this insight. Are you personal friends with them?

----------


## Torch

If you are asking about insight on Dave not doing the show I just said what I thought the reason was.

----------


## Sarge47

Well, I hear Bear Grylls is looking for work.      :Devil:

----------


## Sarge47

Maybe they can get Army Ranger Di...er...uh...Rick to co-host with him; just a thought!     :Devil:

----------


## Sarge47

Gee, I'll miss ole' Dave C. and all the goofy stuff he did, like taking on the big gator, catching a skunk in his hat, taking on a hive of bees, cutting the crap out of his arm and cauterizing it with black powder... :Wacko:

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like we might have to call BS on somebody's BS call.

----------


## Torch

> Looks like we might have to call BS on somebody's BS call.


Huh don't think so Captain, Cody is doing season 3. :Stupid:

----------


## Sarge47

> Huh don't think so Captain, Cody is doing season 3.


    And you know all of this....how?     :Confused:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Cowboy is puttin' n on his hip waders for this one....

----------


## Rick

I guess I was asking about...




> Cody and Dave were friends way before DS so I knew that was simply not the case.


I was just curious as to how you knew they were friends, etc., etc. whether you had personal knowledge or it was something you had read. One thing you'll learn about me is I'm really big on folks quoting their sources. Coming on here and telling me you've walked on the surface of the sun is one thing. But show me NASA photos through the Hubble of you doin' the hot foot shuffle and I'm truly impressed. Telling me, not so much.

----------


## Torch

> I guess I was asking about...
> 
> 
> 
> I was just curious as to how you knew they were friends, etc., etc. whether you had personal knowledge or it was something you had read. One thing you'll learn about me is I'm really big on folks quoting their sources. Coming on here and telling me you've walked on the surface of the sun is one thing. But show me NASA photos through the Hubble of you doin' the hot foot shuffle and I'm truly impressed. Telling me, not so much.


Never claimed to walk on the sun.

----------


## Torch

> And you know all of this....how?


It's out there if you want to find it.

----------


## Sarge47

> It's out there if you want to find it.


Interesting, no intro and no sources; I'll let the wolves toy with you.    :dissolve:

----------


## Sarge47

For those of you who like the 411 straight from the horse's mouth, this is from David Canterbury himself, via a message exchange I started today on Facebook:


I will not be involved in season 3, I will be working on other projects related to YT and my school as well as a new book.

Ya gotta really respect someone who takes the time to respond as quickly as he did!     :Thumbup1:

----------


## Rick

Did you just call Dave a horse?

----------


## Rick

> Never claimed to walk on the sun.


It was an analogy. Please don't tell me I have to explain what an analogy is.

----------


## randyt

Speaking of horses, I have found that there are more horses behinds in this world than horses. go figure. LOL

----------


## Rick

1 guzinta 4....I'm counting hooves to make sure you're right.

----------


## randyt

When I posted "go figure" I didn't mean it literally. LOL

----------


## Sarge47

> Did you just call Dave a horse?


As you said:  "It was an analogy. Please don't tell me I have to explain what an analogy is."      :Sneaky2:   :Innocent:

----------


## Wingman

It was a fun show while it lasted.

----------


## Rick

Oh, yeah. Analogy. I get it.

----------


## Old GI

An anal what?

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

I'm not much on watching made for TV entertainment as a means of learning stuff or drawing conclusions.  So far I haven't seen anything on them that made me stop and say Hey, great new idea.  I don't need them to validate what I already know, and some of the stuff is just plain tv entertainment silly.

Inflicting a wound to show how to gunpowder cauterize it.  That is just not right on so many levels.

I actually happened to be walking through the front room when I saw that episode coming on and my 10 year old was sitting there gonna watch it.  I walked out, then it hit me and I had to go back and make sure he understood that It was stoopid, stoopid hurts, really stoopid will get you dead.  

I then told him if he felt it would be interesting to watch that was ok, cause seeing people do stoopid stuff was one good way to learn not to do it himself.

He said to me.  Daddy! 


> (insert 10 year old exasperated voice here)


, I know getting cut and getting burned hurts, I just wanted to see him do it.

Morbid kid / head shake as i wander off to my back room piled up with my silly toys and such  :-)

----------


## Stairman

I too enjoyed the show and the diversity among the hosts. But both guys are wealthy and roughing it together with different ideals probably had them fighting when the cameras were off. Theyre stars now and its probably time to move on. I couldnt imagine being stuck camping with anybody that much. The noteriety they have now gotten will help them both with there future endevors. I bid them both farewell.

----------


## hunter63

Well, I wouldn't hang out with those guys,.....seems the everytime the went some where they always ran into big problems, getting stranded, truck broke down....whatever...Kinda like really bad luck guys.....

----------


## crashdive123

> Well, I wouldn't hang out with those guys,.....seems the everytime the went some where they always ran into big problems, getting stranded, truck broke down....whatever...Kinda like really bad luck guys.....


Yeah, but I hear tell that Ruth was hot.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Speaking of horses, I have found that there are more horses behinds in this world than horses. go figure. LOL


An extremely astute observation.

----------


## hunter63

Reminds me of the fly, buzzing around a state trooper, while he was giving a local farmer a ticket for no tail lights.....

Trooper kept swatting at it and says, "Dern fly"

Farmer says, 'That's a circle fly"....
Trooper says, "What's a circle fly?"
Farmer says, "You know the kind that flies around a horses a$$"
Trooper says, "You calling me a horses a$$?"
Farmer says, " No, sir, I'm not......................But it's hard to fool the fly."

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Reminds me of the fly, buzzing around a state trooper, while he was giving a local farmer a ticket for no tail lights.....
> 
> Trooper kept swatting at it and says, "Dern fly"
> 
> Farmer says, 'That's a circle fly"....
> Trooper says, "What's a circle fly?"
> Farmer says, "You know the kind that flies around a horses a$$"
> Trooper says, "You calling me a horses a$$?"
> Farmer says, " No, sir, I'm not......................But it's hard to fool the fly."


There's no arguing with the circle-fly. After all, he (or she) knows his/her mission and purpose in life, and simply goes about fulfilling them...!

----------


## Beans

> ,stoopid hurts, really stoopid will get you dead.   :-)


IMHO best post on this subject

----------

